# Unterschied zwischen Baitcaster und Multirolle



## BlueFox (27. August 2016)

Hi,

ich fische aktuell eine Shimano Cardiff.

Jetzt stoße ich immer wieder auf den Begriff Baitcaster oder Multirolle. Was gibt es denn hier genau für einen Unterschied?

Anbei noch ein Bild mit der Frage, was ist der Vorteil von den runden Multirollen zu den etwas längeren die ich jetzt mal als Baitcaster bezeichne?

Runde und lange Multi


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Baitcaster und Multirolle*

Round profile und low profile.

Beides sind Multis/Baitcaster.:m


----------



## BlueFox (27. August 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Baitcaster und Multirolle*

Und was ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Profilen? 
Irgendwelche Vor / Nachteile?


----------



## Lajos1 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Baitcaster und Multirolle*

Hallo,

Baitcaster ist die "modernere Bezeichnung" der Multirolle, natürlich sehen die meisten futuristischer aus als vor 50 Jahren, aber alle sind Multirollen und arbeiten nach dem gleichen Prinzip.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Manu_l99 (27. August 2016)

*Angeln in Cape Coral/ Florida (Kanäle)*

Hallo, wir sind im Moment in Cape Coral, in der Nähe von Kanälen und wissen nicht wie wir die meeräschen (mullets) am besten fangen, auch andere Fische blieben bisher aus  haben bisher alles mit gefrorenen Schrimps, Kunstschrimps, Mais und Brot probiert aber bisher haben nur 2 kleine Welse bei den gefrorenen scris angebissen. Wie kann ich andere Fische fangen? Gibt's es eine gute einholtechnik oder soll ich den Köder wie bei den welsen auf den Grund sinken lassen? Es sind auch viele Fische da, nur schwimmen sie einfach immer am Köder vorbei :/ hoffe auf baldige Antworten


----------



## Lajos1 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Baitcaster und Multirolle*

Hallo,

ja aber, was hat das jetzt mit Baitcaster/Multirollen zu tun?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. August 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Baitcaster und Multirolle*

Lajos lies mal die Überschriften der einzelnen Antworten. Da ist irgend etwas im System falsch verlinkt.


----------



## Purist (27. August 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Baitcaster und Multirolle*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Baitcaster ist die "modernere Bezeichnung" der Multirolle, natürlich sehen die meisten futuristischer aus als vor 50 Jahren, aber alle sind Multirollen und arbeiten nach dem gleichen Prinzip.



Wenn du vor 70 Jahren in den USA eine Baitcaster haben wolltest, drückte dir der Händler eine Rundprofil Multiplikatorrolle in die Hand. Vor etwa 45 Jahren konntest du auch eine mit niedrigem Profil kaufen.

Neu oder gar modern ist die Bezeichnung Baitcaster genauso wenig wie die low profiles. Was modern ist, ist das heutige Marketing. Immerhin schafft es das, den Eindruck zu erwecken, dass es sich um moderne Technik handelt, die es gar nicht ist. Sämtliche Wurfbrems- und Leichtbauideen kommen direkt aus der Bc Tuning Szene der 60er und 70er Jahre in den Staaten (später auch Japan).

Weil hier nach den Unterschieden gefragt wurde, das betrifft vor allem die Handhabung. Früher gab's für Rp spezielle Rutengriffe, damit die Schnur möglichst dicht am Blank entlangläuft. Die Lp machten das überflüssig. Weil Lps schmalere Spulen haben, wird idR auf eine beim Wurf mitlaufende Schnurführung verzichtet. Aber auch Rps haben ihre Vorzüge...


----------



## BlueFox (29. August 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Baitcaster und Multirolle*

Ich danke für die guten Antworten. Dann gibt es ja keinen signifikanten Unterschied. Das hat jetzt Licht ins Dunkle gebracht. 

Heißt jetzt für mich, für die Angelei mit Baitcaster und kurzer Rute kann ich entweder zu Rund- oder Low Profil greifen. (Zum werfen von kleinen bis großen Ködern, den 3er Mepps werden wie wohl nicht schaffen)


----------



## Revilo62 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Baitcaster und Multirolle*

Wenn es denn so einfach wäre, lassen wir die Rute mal aussen vor, bei der BC-Angelei sollte man schon vorher wissen, welche Ködergewichte ich minimal/maximal fischen möchte, wobei bei kleinen Ködergewichten fast nur noch lowprofile in Frage kommen.
Meist ist es so, dass neben ausgeklügelten Bremssystemen auch die Qualität der Lager entscheidend sind und das macht sich auch im Preis der Rollen deutlich bemerkbar.
Du musst Dir darüber im Klaren sein, dass die Breitbandigkeit einer Stationärrolle im Bereich BC nicht mehr gegeben ist und wenn Du in entsprechenden Foren unterwegs bist, dass meist mehrere Kombos zur Grundausstattung gehören. 
Mit einer Rolle die ab 3 gr. arbeitet kannst Du eben keine 50 gr. Köder mehr werfen und umgedreht mit eine BC die ab 10-15 gr. gut arbeitet, kriegst Du die kleinen Köder fast garnicht mehr geworfen, weil die Zugkräfte des Köders eben nicht mehr ausreichen, die Spule zu bewegen.
Ich habe Dir mal eine etwas ältere Seite als Link angehängt, da kannst Du die Bandbreiten unterschiedlicher BC nachvollziehen.
http://barsch-junkie.de/2012/09/08/baitcast-datenbank/

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Purist (29. August 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Baitcaster und Multirolle*



BlueFox schrieb:


> für die Angelei mit Baitcaster und kurzer Rute kann ich entweder zu Rund- oder Low Profil greifen. (Zum werfen von kleinen bis großen Ködern, den 3er Mepps werden wie wohl nicht schaffen)



Jein. Du musst wissen, das inzwischen viele Bc-Ruten auf Lp Rollen ausgelegt sind. Das erkennst du daran, dass der erste Ring  nach dem Griff  winzig klein ist und dicht am Blank liegt. Wenn du daran eine Rp schraubst, liegt die Schnur nicht mehr wirklich in der Führung der Rolle, zudem macht sie dadurch  einen Knick nach unten, was  unnötig Wurfweite kostet.

3er Mepps kannst du schon werfen, bei  Rps würde ich da eher zu kleinen Modellen raten (z.B.  eine gebrauchte Abu  2500c, teuer aber neu zu kaufen: Mörrum), bei Lps ist das mit einer leichten Spule und entsprechenden Lagern kein Problem.

Zu den Wurfgewichten: Austesten, 10g ist praktisch mit jeder Bc möglich, mit der passenden Rute, Schnur und Erfahrung geht's auch noch weiter runter.


----------



## jkc (29. August 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Baitcaster und Multirolle*

Hi, nochmal zur Ausgangsfrage: Nach meinem Verständnis ist eine Baitcaster eine zum Köder auswerfen gedachte Multirolle, bei der in der Regel irgendwelche Bremssysteme vorhanden sind um den Wurf zu kontrollieren. Multirolle war für mich der Überbegriff der Rollen dieser Bauform, inklusive der Rollen ohne Wurf-Brems-Systeme.
Ob flach oder rund spielt dabei denke ich keine Rolle auch wenn der Begriff Baitcaster immer wieder gleichgesetzt wird mit Low-Profile-Rollen.


Grüße JK


----------



## Purist (29. August 2016)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Baitcaster und Multirolle*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, nochmal zur Ausgangsfrage: Nach meinem Verständnis ist eine Baitcaster eine zum Köder auswerfen gedachte Multirolle, bei der in der Regel irgendwelche Bremssysteme vorhanden sind um den Wurf zu kontrollieren. Multirolle war für mich der Überbegriff der Rollen dieser Bauform, inklusive der Rollen ohne Wurf-Brems-Systeme.



Die ersten Baitcaster wurden um 1810/1820 in den USA gebaut. Die Spule wurde mit den Fingern gebremst, die erste Wurfbremse gab's  ab etwa 1870, das war aber nur  ein Clicker den man bei Schnurabzug aktivieren konnte.
Stationärrollen sind rund 100 Jahre jünger. 
Warum Baitcaster? Weil man damit im Vergleich zu Nottinghamrollen wirklich bequemer werfen und einholen konnte. Dabei sollte man nich vergessen, dass es in Europa z.T bis nach dem  Zweiten Weltkrieg dauerte, dass man von den  simplen  Rollen ohne Übersetzung wegkam. Auch mit diesen Holzrollen konnte man z.B. Spinnfischen, mit 3m Gespleisten war das aber Kraftsport...




jkc schrieb:


> Ob flach oder rund spielt dabei denke ich keine Rolle auch wenn der Begriff Baitcaster immer wieder gleichgesetzt wird mit Low-Profile-Rollen.



In beiden steckt die gleiche Technik, wie gesagt: Das Handling mach den Unterschied.


----------

